# Fall is HERE Smallmouth in the Creeks are on the Move!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I have been really hammering the creeks lately because the smallmouth fishing is on fire! The cooler night temps are really waking these bass up from their summertime slumber! Metabolisms are high and they're feeding heavily. In this live report, I demonstrate how I break down a creek or small stream to catch some amazing smallmouth. In this particular creek, the water is very clear and some holes can reach up to 5 feet plus! If you can get a hellgrammite or jig down near root systems usually the bite is instant. Enjoy and get out in the creeks and rivers this weekend! The weather looks perfect and should make for a very good time! The fall bite is here!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Nothin better than crickin for bronzebacks. All your tips are spot-on and a well-done video!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

maynard said:


> Nothin better than crickin for bronzebacks. All your tips are spot-on and a well-done video!


thank you! I have been creek fishing for bronze on my own since I was around 14 years old. I would walk 2 miles just to get to the creek lol I am just glad to be able to share my knowledge and tricks along the way


----------

